# Email about passwords reset



## freediverdude (Oct 14, 2016)

I just got an email that looks like it's from Uber, saying " Your Uber account password has been reset" and wants me to click a link to name a new password. I just opened the Uber app and the app opens fine. So I'm a little suspicious about this, should I click? The email looks legit as far as I can tell. Anybody else get this?


----------



## Jake Dome (Jan 26, 2017)

I saw a story about a problem with the passwords on Uber and other websites.
I wouldn't click what's in that email, but if you're concerned just change your password thru your Uber account, by-passing the link in that email.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jake Dome said:


> I saw a story about a problem with the passwords on Uber and other websites.
> I wouldn't click what's in that email, but if you're concerned just change your password thru your Uber account, by-passing the link in that email.


never click a link like that 
even if you think it's legit, type in the web address so you know it's actually going to the domain you expect (like https://uber.com)


----------

